# UTROGESTAN



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi there,

I have been prescribed Utrogestan by a clinic abroad. I note on the box they can be taken orally or vaginally but have read that they absorb better if taken vaginally. Is this right as Imy preference would be to take them orally but obviously not if they don't work as well.

many Thanks,

S xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi S,

They are absorbed better vaginally and you get a higher level in the blood immediately after taking them. When taken orally they are broken down by the liver before they get round the rest of the body. However this effect evens out over time.

Personally I would use them vaginally (with a pant liner   )

All the best for the 2ww
Maz x


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Maz, that's really helpful. I will take your advice and use them vaginallt.

S xx


----------

